# Home Defense: The Case for Low-Penetration Rounds..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Low Penetration Rounds for Defense


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I disagree with this article. The FBI standards call for 12"-18" penetration "in bare/denim gel", not human bodies. This author clearly has no clue what he's talking about on this issue.


----------

